# Any pc gamers here wanna game soon?



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lets get a squad going on something pc players


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 26, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> Lets get a squad going on something pc players


What kind of game? Right now I'm on a space exploration/flight sim kick


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 26, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> What kind of game? Right now I'm on a space exploration/flight sim kick


Lets get down on some no mans sky. I'm really down for whatever. Been trying to find someone to get back into Tarkov


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 26, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> Lets get down on some no mans sky. I'm really down for whatever. Been trying to find someone to get back into Tarkov


NICE! No Mans Sky is a blast since they fixed it. Just found a crashed 5 mil value ship (just a standard transport not a badass fighter)!


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 26, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> NICE! No Mans Sky is a blast since they fixed it. Just found a crashed 5 mil value ship (just a standard transport not a badass fighter)!


I've played a whole 5 minutes lol. But ill logon if you wanna game?


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 26, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> I've played a whole 5 minutes lol. But ill logon if you wanna game?


So the whole beginning sequence is irritating. I started on a frozen world with lots of environmental damage and died a dozen times before I could get off planet...then it gets fun


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 26, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> So the whole beginning sequence is irritating. I started on a frozen world with lots of environmental damage and died a dozen times before I could get off planet...then it gets fun


There's my friend code for NMS


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 26, 2020)

Not by my desktop ATM but I'll add you today


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 26, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> Not by my desktop ATM but I'll add you today


right on
also that whole timelapse video is freaking sweet!!! im growing under the fc3000 right now. first grow


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 26, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> right on
> also that whole timelapse video is freaking sweet!!! im growing under the fc3000 right now. first grow


Thanks, I'll be putting a new one up once per week throughout flowering and a bigass compilation video at the end.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 28, 2020)

Anyone interested in playing world of warcraft? I've been playing on and off since 2007. If anyone is interested I can send out recruitment requests that will have great rewards for both of us.


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 28, 2020)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> Anyone interested in playing world of warcraft? I've been playing on and off since 2007. If anyone is interested I can send out recruitment requests that will have great rewards for both of us.


I don't think I have the time for WoW anymore honesty


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 28, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> I don't think I have the time for WoW anymore honesty


That one is a time sink..... although so is no man's sky. Apparently there was a big update and now my base in the desert has giant sandworms around it....time to look for a new "safe" planet


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 28, 2020)

SpawnOfVader said:


> That one is a time sink..... although so is no man's sky. Apparently there was a big update and now my base in the desert has giant sandworms around it....time to look for a new "safe" planet


I'll be on later today


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 12, 2020)

Gtjoker420 said:


> Lets get a squad going on something pc players


Genital jousting on Steam?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m rocking fortnite and have the cod online shit if anyone wanna game. Gonna swag D2 remastered the 20th too if anyone down


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm a Dark Souls / Nioh fan, right now I'm playing (just starting to learn it) in Hero Siege @Steam, at the moment only playing local, but looks nice for coop/online, sadly I'm running out of time to play almost every day, Novenber till March is used to be a more friendly time of the year for games and me. 

peace


----------



## alangrinz (Nov 24, 2021)

I play Dota 2 with a team, it's even more entertaining.


----------



## alangrinz (Nov 26, 2021)

Btw for dota lovers I want t share cool platform with dota 2 pro teams and all info about Dota 2 teams rankings. There is all info about upcomming matches and best players. As for me it's a useful platform for every gamer. Recommend


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 28, 2021)

I would love to be playing 2042 or cities skylines right now in if GPUs weren't completely fucked in the dickhole price wise right now. My 1070 died a few days ago, and the "cheapest" card ATM here is a 1650 for $400-500 lol.


----------



## Syntax747 (Dec 2, 2021)

2042 is a shit show.


----------



## Syntax747 (Dec 2, 2021)

Still smokin fools on BF4.


----------

